# AA12 Automatic Assault Shotgun



## msteen1 (Mar 15, 2007)

*




*

*Introduction - *Military Police System recently unveiled a must have weapon in the current CQB environment. The company out of Piney Flats, Tennessee has come out with a unique selectable (via a unique trigger) 12-gauge shotgun called the Auto Assault 12 Automatic Shotgun or AA-12 Automatic Shotgun. The AA name originally stood for "Atchisson Assault" after the original inventor but has been changed since Military Police Systems purchased the rights to the unique weapon. The weapon utilizes a constant recoil system that reduces recoil by 90% as compared to a traditional 12 gauge shotgun. The reduction is recoil is the primary reason that this shotgun can be fired effectively in the automatic mode. With little or no barrel rise, this weapon is a monster when clearing rooms! The weapon will definitely become a force multiplier with its ease of operation and massive firepower in both the law enforcement and military arenas. 
*Technical Data* - 
Caliber - 12 Gauge (2 3/4" Shells)
Rate of Fire 
300 Rounds per minute / Fires a 20 round drum in about 4 seconds

Operations - Long Stroke Gas Piston with constant recoil
Length - 
33 Inches with 13 Inch Barrel (same size as an M4 with stock Extended)
38 Inches with 18 Inch Barrel

Weight -
10.0 lbs with 13 Inch Barrel
10.5 lbs with 18 Inch Barrel

Feeding Device -
8 round magazine
20 round drum magazine
40 round drum magazine (in development)

Safety - Thumb Safety
Sights
Front - Protected Post which is adjustable for Elevation
Rear - Protected Ring which is adjustable for W/E

Stock - Glass filled nylon available in:
Urban Grey
Desert Tan
Olive Drab
Black
Various other Camouflage Patterns

Finish - Matte Stainless Steel

Made of corrosion resistant, high impact, heat-treated stainless steels and high-impact plastics
Low Maintenance - The company during a Blackwater shoot, 5000 ROUNDS were fired through a single weapon *WITHOUT *cleaning or a drop of Lube.


*What is Constant Recoil?* - When the weapon's gun bolt is cycling a round, a gas system absorbs most of the shock and energy, about 80% of the total recoil. The weapon also has a very strong recoil spring that absorbs another 10% of the recoil. The result is a weapon that cycles efficiently and effortlessly while transferring 10% of the recoil of a normal 12 gauge to the shooter!

*The Video* - See this monster in action being fired with both magazines and the 20 round drum. Notice the system explained above and how the weapon is stable and has virtually no barrel rise.


Title *: *AA-12 Gauge Shotgun


Format *: *Windows Media Player


Size *: *1.2 MB


Description*: *New Auto 12 Gauge in Action





This updated/product-improved AA-12 shotgun is reportedly combat-reliable under adverse conditions, built like a tank (so it's highly rugged, or "ruggedized"), and, according to MPS, Inc. company officials, requires zero cleaning or lubrication (that's right, none). DefenseReview would think that eventually the guns would have to be cleaned at some point, but none of the AA-12 prototypes have required it, yet (and we're talking about many thousands of rounds fired through all of the prototypes, so far)--but more on that, later. The story gets even better: As it turns out, there's an exciting new family of 12-gauge (12ga.) shotgun rounds on the U.S. military horizon to go with the AA12 Shotgun, and it's called the FRAG-12. There are three members of the FRAG-12 munition family: the FRAG-12 High Explosive (HE), FRAG-12 High Explosive Fragmenting Antipersonnel (HEFA, or HE-FA), and FRAG-12 High Explosive Armor-Piercing (HEAP, or HE-AP). This unique and exciting shotgun ammunition has been designed and developed by the Experimental Cartridge Company, Ltd. and Action Manufacturing Inc. ​

The FRAG-12 family of 12-gauge ammo represents true "leap-ahead" or "transformational" technology with regard to the combat effectiveness and capability of 12-gauge combat/tactical shotguns in military infantry and, more specifically, urban warfare applications--provided that all variants perform as they were designed and developed to perform. Combining the FRAG-12 with the new Auto Assault-12 (AA-12) shotgun, which fires full-auto at 300 rpm (rounds-per-minute) would REALLY transform the combat capability for infantry combat shotguns. It's therefore important that the FRAG-12 rounds prove to be both reliable and accurate in actual operational deployment (i.e. tactical application), as well as safe to handle, store, ship, and fire (for the operator/shooter). If the FRAG-12 lives up to its billing, well then, folks, U.S. military combat shotguns just got some serious new life shot into them (excuse the pun), and will see a LOT more use on the 21st century battlefield, especially if the AA12-variant shotguns are purchased in large numbers by U.S. Armed Forces. It could happen. 


According to the U.S. Marine Corps Warfighting Laboratory's (MCWL) FRAG-12 Shotgun Ammunition Fact Sheet (PDF file), all three FRAG-12 rounds utilize a standard 3-inch 12-gauge cartridge case and propellant, which fires a fin-stabilized 19mm warhead with a MIL-SPEC 1316-compliant fuze assembly. The projectile arms after firing once it reaches 3 meters from the muzzle, and detonates on impact with the target. The FRAG-12 HE projectile, for instance, is designed to punch a one-inch diameter hole through 1/4-inch cold rolled steel plate, have a maximum effective range of 200 meters (200m), and reliably cycle/function in both gas-operated and recoil-operated tactical/combat shotguns. 200m is an impressive effective range for a 12-gauge tactical shotgun employed/deployed in infantry combat/urban warfare environments. The FRAG-12 HE-AP round incorporates a shaped charge to allow it to penetrate 1/2-inch steel armor plate. The Marine Corps Warfighting Laboratory (MCWL) states that "the main reason for experimentation [with the FRAG-12 ammo family] is to examine these rounds as potential improvements to the combat-effectiveness of shotguns in urban areas [for urban warfare operations], using shotguns for stopping vehicles [vehicle interdiction] at roadblocks and checkpoints, barricade attack, and remote probing of potential Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs)." 

The U.S. Naval Surface Warfare Center (NSWC), Dahlgren VA is supposed to be test-firing (or have already test-fired) 100 FRAG-12 HE rounds in order to "provide data on the round's reliability, safety, and handling characteristics. An additional 40 rounds of inert-loader FRAG-12 rounds have also been obtained for accuracy testing "where high-explosive projectiles are not allowed".
[youtube]g77sLmw-UcY[/youtube]
BRING THE HEAT!!


----------



## baz (Mar 15, 2007)

Very Cool


----------



## lockNload (Mar 16, 2007)

This weapon will be showcased Mon night on Future Weapons, and the one on tv doesn't look ugly like this one.


----------



## WillBrink (Mar 20, 2007)

lockNload said:


> This weapon will be showcased Mon night on Future Weapons, and the one on tv doesn't look ugly like this one.



Did anyone see the show? The ultra low recoil seemed the most impressive part of this weapon. The entire show - but one segment - was focused on Black Water, the auto shotgun, a sub machine gun (which also has almost no recoil, does apporx 1500 rnds a minute, and fires .45 ACP) as well as a armoured car developed at BW. I gather BW does a lot of RnD? That's how the show made it appear at least.


----------



## Hard H2O (Mar 20, 2007)

ocox said:
			
		

> AA-12 Automatic Shotgun
> Technical Data -
> Caliber - 12 Gauge (2 3/4" Shells)
> 
> ...




It's a shame that the AA-12 uses 2-3/4" shells and the new FRAG-12 uses 3".


----------



## Hard H2O (Mar 22, 2007)

WillBrink said:


> Did anyone see the show? The ultra low recoil seemed the most impressive part of this weapon. The entire show - but one segment - was focused on Black Water, the auto shotgun, a sub machine gun (which also has almost no recoil, does apporx 1500 rnds a minute, and fires .45 ACP) as well as a armoured car developed at BW. I gather BW does a lot of RnD? That's how the show made it appear at least.



I caught the rerun last night. That subgun was pretty cool.

One of the guys from the company that is developing the AA12 (might have been the owner) said something along the lines of the range going out to 200 meters. Did I get that wrong? What about the AA12 extends the range of 2-3/4" shotgun ammunition?


----------



## JojoB375 (Mar 22, 2007)

The magazine load rail would have to go, even the test firer with no stress on the range fumbled with it on every mag change.


----------



## Hard H2O (Mar 22, 2007)

JojoB375 said:


> The magazine load rail would have to go, even the test firer with no stress on the range fumbled with it on every mag change.



Seemed kind of like the magazine on a Thompson subgun.

Note dovetail slot for magazine


----------



## JojoB375 (Mar 28, 2007)

Still a poor design element.  Rewatch the vidoe and check out the magazine changes.  I would hate to deal with that under pressure.  not a big thing to change but a neccisary one. IMHO but what would I know ;)


----------



## Quietstorm3155 (Nov 7, 2008)

I was going to post the vid of the AA12 auto shotgun, but did a search and found this thread from last year.... So just thought id "bump" it in case some have not seen it.  ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!

Edit: I couldnt get the vid here to work.  Here the vid from future weapons

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sUJAKT5lxg"]YouTube - Automatic Shotgun AA-12[/ame]


----------

